# Crate 4X12 on Craigs list! Get it while it's hot!!



## tbwrench

4x12 Crate Speaker Cabinet

Anyone for a Crate 4X12? Found this on the local craigslist. 

Starchild???


----------



## rhys_wtb

you dont think starchild may have come to his senses do you 











nah i didnt think so either


----------



## Adwex

$125 for a 4x12 is pretty cheap. I wonder what speakers are in there....


----------



## tbwrench

Adwex said:


> $125 for a 4x12 is pretty cheap. I wonder what speakers are in there....



120 watt max cab, maybe v30's? He also mentioned it is in excellent condition and only used a few times!


----------



## Adwex

tbwrench said:


> 120 watt max cab, maybe v30's? He also mentioned it is in excellent condition and only used a few times!



Nah, couldn't be V30s, they can handle 60 watts each, so a 4x12 would handle 240 watts. If the cab handles 120 watts, then each speaker can handle 30.

If it had V30s, it would be a steal, the speakers alone would be worth way more than $125.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Adwex said:


> Nah, couldn't be V30s, they can handle 60 watts each, so a 4x12 would handle 240 watts. If the cab handles 120 watts, then each speaker can handle 30.
> 
> If it had V30s, it would be a steal, the speakers alone would be worth way more than $125.



That's correct. If it was Celestion equipped it would say so on the front of the cab. That cab has generic Eminence speakers in it.


----------



## thrawn86

Probably Crate 'Custom's like my bro's have.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Adwex said:


> If it had V30s, it would be a steal, the speakers alone would be worth way more than $125.


thats the only reason that i have a Crate cab . i bought it on GC online...Dude said it was a BV412SVB and had V30's but it had the Eminance drivers and it was a bv412s take note of the missing vb in the model number. only reason i still have it is because i had a choice. send it back for a full refund or keep it for the $25 i paid for shipping....for $25 i said fuck it and kept it. it now has a pair of seventy/80's and a pair of GT75's that i had collecting dust in it and doesn't sound to bad either. as much as we bash Crates in here i can say one thing. this is probably the best low budget cab you could get....it at least is 13 ply and even the baffle is 13 ply. after owning it for a while i can say it blows away anything from Peavey,Ampeg, or any other low dollar cab. if i could not afford to get a Marshall,Boogie,Rivera,Engl.VHT or Hiwatt. this would be the first cab i would go after (the Vintage 30 one though)


----------



## tbwrench

Buggs.Crosby said:


> thats the only reason that i have a Crate cab . i bought it on GC online...Dude said it was a BV412SVB and had V30's but it had the Eminance drivers and it was a bv412s take note of the missing vb in the model number. only reason i still have it is because i had a choice. send it back for a full refund or keep it for the $25 i paid for shipping....for $25 i said fuck it and kept it. it now has a pair of seventy/80's and a pair of GT75's that i had collecting dust in it and doesn't sound to bad either. as much as we bash Crates in here i can say one thing. this is probably the best low budget cab you could get....it at least is 13 ply and even the baffle is 13 ply. after owning it for a while i can say it blows away anything from Peavey,Ampeg, or any other low dollar cab. if i could not afford to get a Marshall,Boogie,Rivera,Engl.VHT or Hiwatt. this would be the first cab i would go after (the Vintage 30 one though)



Wow Buggs, you got a smoking deal on the cab!

Imagine people at your show seeing the crate cab and hearing great tone! They will be saying man, that guy is one hell of a great player to make that crate sound so good!

You might start a trend.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

at gigs and rehearsals i use a 1960av (i have two of them one goes to a 59ri)
but if i bring the DSL home i use the Crate so i dont have to lug a cab up to the second floor where i live....well worth the $25. and the 70/80's i got from Avatar's ebay site for $50 something about two years ago and the GT's were free from a buddy that upgraded his 1960 .so yeah for about $75 it was a steal. and i would put it against any Randall/Peavey/less than a Marshall cab anyday


----------



## MartyStrat54

I am always buying used 412 cabs. Some are loaded with the cheap Celestions. I like to get the loaded cab for around two hundred if it is in real good shape. I sell the speakers on EBAY and then load the cab with something good and sell it on the KC Craigslist. The Peavey 412 cabs with Sheffields are very good cabs to upgrade. I kept one for myself. 

And yes, at the moment I have a CRATE 412 cab. It was the higher end cab with Celestions. I have it loaded with Eminence Swamp Thangs.


----------



## luekemeyer

Buggs.Crosby said:


> at gigs and rehearsals i use a 1960av (i have two of them one goes to a 59ri)
> but if i bring the DSL home i use the Crate so i dont have to lug a cab up to the second floor where i live....well worth the $25. and the 70/80's i got from Avatar's ebay site for $50 something about two years ago and the GT's were free from a buddy that upgraded his 1960 .so yeah for about $75 it was a steal. and i would put it against any Randall/Peavey/less than a Marshall cab anyday


My god!! A Crate.. What the hell were you thinking.


----------



## darrylportelli

who is this this starchild???!??!


----------



## Landshark

Speaking of used cabs... I pulled the trigger on two used 4x12s the other day... as I mentioned in another thread. Empty Peavey and Laney cabs both for $75. I'm working on the Laney for myself getting rid of the metal grill and doing some modifications to the baffle for piping, grill cloth and rear mounting speakers. Peavet goes to my buddy Jordan. It looks like hell.


----------



## MartyStrat54

darrylportelli said:


> who is this this starchild???!??!



I'm sorry no one answered your question. I usually leave these to Thrawn. Thrawn had a deep personal relationship with StarChild. He could get inside of StarChild's head and relate to what was going on in there.

StarChild was an incredibly talented guitarist that was very young. He signed on the Marshall board to talk about Crate amps. Ballsy? Yes? Appropriate? No. After a short bout of posting, various members took pot shots at StarChild. By now, StarChild had several threads going. One was immortalized by key members of the forum. In fact, posting continued on this thread long after StarChild had left.

We all miss him, because he was a lot of fun without him even knowing it. His comments were sort of surfer dude meets video gamer. His spelling was horrible (even with spell check) and he wrote like he talked...badly. Only one of these guys comes along in a very long time and you want to milk the situation for as long as possible.

StarChild had class, because he walked away on his own. Was he motivated by mass ridicule? Yes, but he walked away on his own. He didn't get nasty and booted by the MOD. We are all secretly hoping he will return, or someone like him.

For more on StarChild, do a search and read his threads. They are hilarious.

Here is the classic:

http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/9578-whats-better-crate-orange.html?highlight=StarChild

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/9581-trouble-band.html?highlight=StarChild


----------



## thrawn86

^^^^lol


----------



## RiverRatt

Not more than a few days after I read this thread, I found this jewel on craigslist. I emailed the seller immediately and didn't get a response, so I assume it's gone. This one actually had two Celestions in it and that exclusive Crate "wool" covering. I used to like that stuff - if you used Velcro on your pedalboard, you could pull your pedals off the board and stick 'em to the side of the cabinet.

Crate 4x15" Speaker Cabinet


----------



## luekemeyer

RiverRatt said:


> Not more than a few days after I read this thread, I found this jewel on craigslist. I emailed the seller immediately and didn't get a response, so I assume it's gone. This one actually had two Celestions in it and that exclusive Crate "wool" covering. I used to like that stuff - if you used Velcro on your pedalboard, you could pull your pedals off the board and stick 'em to the side of the cabinet.
> 
> Crate 4x15" Speaker Cabinet



Ahh yes... Checkout what is sitting next to my Marshall (avatar)..


----------



## luekemeyer

Its for sale!!!


----------



## Ugo_Von_Ogu

Hello everyone!
Did someone mention "Crate Cabs"---!!??
I've been looking for a Crate 4x12, to go with my "vicious" Crate head.
Right now, I am using an old B52 cab, which though not exceedingly grand, is much better than my 1x15 that blew the dust cap; have to find the right glue to put a new one in (a local chap said he glues an aluminum circle cut to size, onto the speaker cone with clear silicone)---but I've my doubts as to using silicone to replace blown dust caps.

Anyway, if anyone knows what model 4x12 cabs Crate put out that were covered with the black fuzzy material, I would be quite gladdened and appreciative.
Also, did Crate ever put out cabs or heads covered in Grey fuzzy material?
I really, really, like that stuff! I dare say, back in the day (quite long ago) I seem to recollect encountering a Crate head covered in Grey fuzzy material, rather than the ubiquitous black.
Perhaps one day I shall fashion myself a nice winter three piece suite out of this most excellent and durable material!


----------



## tbwrench

here you go ugo, only 90 bucks!!

CRATE Guitar Speaker Cabinet / Amplifier


----------

